# How many of you trap pigeons?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I need to work more with live birds, and was thinking about getting a pigeon trap. Do any of you have these traps, or is there a better way a acquire pigeons for dog training?


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait until dark, get a good flashlight, and a fishing net.
Find them roosting, shine the light in their eyes and scoop them up.
Way easier than trapping them.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

When you're out there in the dark with that flashlight and fishing net, don't fall off the roof/bridge/overpass etc. :shock:


----------

